# Front Oxygen sensor



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

Hopefully you will pardon me - but it is a very simple question for those familiar with it.

I want to replace the front )2 sensor in car (Code P0301). Checked wiring and code still there. Now, how do I get the connector to come off? It is basically the wire from the sensor (that is plugged into the by the aluminium color covering) that is connected to black wire ending in Orange cover. After I unscreqw the metallic sensor do I just yank the cable out from within the orange cap or it is some other twisted stuff?


----------



## moahaq (Oct 28, 2007)

I have also a 1996 Altima (initial batch). If you have Altima manufactured before first few months of 1996, it is asinge wire connector for O2 sensor. Pull back the Orange cover and you will see the sensor's wire plug into a connector. Pull from the connector.


----------

